# Made the mistake of moving baby bird



## hubaba (May 8, 2010)

I found this baby bird and am now quite attached, it is VERY injured and looks like it might have internal damage. My guess is that someone stepped on it after it fell from its nest. Ive named him Herbert Hoover(dont know the sex though), Mr Hoover has 0 feathers and his eyes are still shut, he seems to trust me now and prefers to sleep in my hand, also feeding him was much easier then I expected. I really would like to keep him but can barely manage to feed myself let alone some fancy bird formula, Ive been feeding him Special K cereal grounded up with a lil dirt and mixed with water. Im afraid that im not giving him the correct daily supplement of nutrients for a growing injured bird. I live in Tucson Arizona and am willing to give him up if it will mean his survival, ive only had him for a couple hours now. Any advice would be useful, I also wonder if it would help to smash up some bugs for him/her?


----------



## Tayzi (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi
I hand reared a baby Dove also found when eyes shut, I fed him porridge oats mixed with water to a runny consistancy that was for the first week then moved on to chick crumbs soaked in hot water, blended and seived also to a runny constistancy. Both of these options are cheap. The supplement he may also need is calcium drops.
Other members will be on soon to help you with the medical side of things.
Goodluck and thanks for looking after the little guy.
Rachel


----------



## Tayzi (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi Again I have sent a private message to Feefo to ask to look at this thread, as she as helped and still helps me loads.
Hold off on the bugs at this stage.
Have you any idea what kind of bird he is, and can you post a photo, this might help when the other members help out.
Rachel


----------



## Tayzi (Apr 10, 2010)

Me again,
Just while we are waiting, its important you keep the little one warm, have you got a hot water bottle and wrap a towel round it, this will help him digest his food, and also his food needs to me warmed,(not hot!!)slightly warmer that your body temp.
Keep an eye on his poops too, i know it sounds daft but they tell alot,especially if you think he is injured. His crop (situated on his chest) should be nice and soft and like half filled hotwater bottle after feeding.
Will post again if I think of anything,
Please feel free to PM or ask any questions and I will try and help
Rachel


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

hubaba said:


> I found this baby bird and am now quite attached, it is VERY injured and looks like it might have internal damage. My guess is that someone stepped on it after it fell from its nest. Ive named him Herbert Hoover(dont know the sex though), Mr Hoover has 0 feathers and his eyes are still shut, he seems to trust me now and prefers to sleep in my hand, also feeding him was much easier then I expected. I really would like to keep him but can barely manage to feed myself let alone some fancy bird formula, Ive been feeding him Special K cereal grounded up with a lil dirt and mixed with water. Im afraid that im not giving him the correct daily supplement of nutrients for a growing injured bird. I live in Tucson Arizona and am willing to give him up if it will mean his survival, ive only had him for a couple hours now. Any advice would be useful, I also wonder if it would help to smash up some bugs for him/her?



Please feel free to call me and I'll talk you through the process. I also know of a rehabber in the Phoenix that may take the baby.

Fallen Feathers 
Jody Kieran
Peoria, Arizona 
623-533-2348
www.fallenfeathers.org


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Oh...no bugs please.


----------



## Seijun (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi, I think the first thing we need to know is what sort of bird it is. Can you post pics perhaps? A baby pigeon or dove will look something like this:










Different kinds of birds require different foods.

Babies need to be kept very warm, about 95 degrees. Read this page for emergency baby care and feeding.
I feed my chick kaytee exact baby bird food. Its not terribly expensive, and lasts a while since tiny babies don't need very much. Caring for a baby is very time consuming though, and is not very cheap if you intend to keep the bird long term. 

I think at this point the chick's best chance will be with a rehabber.


----------



## Tayzi (Apr 10, 2010)

*Baby Dove*

*THIS IS A PIC OF MY DOVE AT 4 d






AYS OLD*


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

Here is a link to a page on my website that has some info. on and shows some pictures of handfeeding:
http://kjcii.webs.com/handfeeding.htm
By the way, Herbert Hoover, was a Great Great Uncle of mine. I am also more distantly related to his succesor Franklin Roosevelt and more closely to Theodore Roosevelt.


----------

